# Climbing Travel: Meteora and Kalymnos Greece



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

METEORA

Are you nuts?
























































KALYMNOS ISLAND

Jeronimooooo





































Kalymnos city































































new road


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

James Bond For Your Eyes Only (1981)

James Bond climbs in Meteora









Kalymnos climbing the rock video


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

For Your Eyes Only Fan Trailer

includes scenes from corfu, Meteora





James Bond Climbing Meteora


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

great places and perfect for climbing...


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice rock formations.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Skulls in the monastery









Climbing



























*UNESCO World Heritage*
In a region of almost inaccessible sandstone peaks, monks settled on these 'columns of the sky' from the 11th century onwards. Twenty-four of these monasteries were built, despite incredible difficulties, at the time of the great revival of the eremetic ideal in the 15th century. Their 16th-century frescoes mark a key stage in the development of post-Byzantine painting.

_PHYSICAL FEATURES Chemical analysis and work by the German geologist Philipson, suggests that the pinnacles were created some 60 million years ago in the Tertiary period, emerging from the cone of a river and further transformed by earthquakes. The pillars are of brown sandstone._


----------

